# aiming tips



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi I just started slingshot shooting and want to get really good at it. I was just wondering how do you hold and aim a slingshot ( a TTF slingshot).


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

:yeahthat: That's three of the best examples I can think of!!!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

nice vids


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Watch the videos above, and more importantly .... practice!


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

I have to go along with NautralFork, study the videos and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## bslingin (Sep 28, 2014)

Great vidios! Just watched em, went outside, and shot fantastic! Nothing left of the poor can at 33 feet haha.


----------

